# Need help on carbon fork steerer compressor in my merckx team sc fork..



## Deda (Mar 12, 2005)

Any of u guys have any experience with the compressor that comes with the merckx carbon steerer forks?... I wanna remove it but I just cant seem to figure out how... a 4mm allen key first allows me to remove the top cap.... the a 6mm allen key will unscrew this bolt like thingy which can be fully take out... then I am stuck... there seems to be nothing left to unscrew or loosen but the rest of the compressor still seems to be firm lodged in the steerer... any help or input will be appreciated... thanks


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Clarification*

Are talking about the compression plug inside the steerer? If so, why do you want to remove it? At one point, mine slipped too low down the steerer. I loosened the compression bolt, fashioned a hook out of a coat hanger and pulled it out. If you loosen it enough and give it a shot with the bolt driver, it should fall loose to the bottom of the steerer. Turn the fork upside down and shake it out.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Loosen the 6mm top bolt about half way, then tap the top. Normally this is sufficient to knock the bottom half loose. You can then either shake it out or pull it out by inserting the 4mm bolt.


----------

